# chassis serial number?



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Does any one know the location of the chassis serial number on the 65 gto chassis???


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe it`s on the top of the frame, drivers side, along side the gas tank in the back.


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Thank's I'll check i out and confirm it.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee said:


> I believe it`s on the top of the frame, drivers side, along side the gas tank in the back.


:agree

That is where mine is located on the 66,


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Well I looked and cannot find any stamping there. We are sandblasting now so hopfully it will appear. The is also a fair amount of cracking and bonehead repair to the rear crossmember where the coils come up into. It is cracked and badly rusted on the drivers side where the rail meets the crossmember and on top of the coil seat where the rivets are. Any Suggestions?


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Hi Gang,
Just wanted to confirm. After sanblasting the chassis, we found the vin # on top of the driverside rail just north of the body mount #6 but south of the axle hump. And yes it matches! I need to get title for this car. I spoke to Paul at Mustang titles and he told me what to do.
Thanks for your help.
Kevin and Joseph


----------

